# My parents won't let me pursue my passion.



## LesMiz (Aug 27, 2012)

Which is entering the Porn Industry... HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

They're kinda ignorant because it can be a successful career.The gaming world(and techology in general) is vastly changing and expanding,some older folks like your parents(mine aswell for that matter) just can't cope with it&have no understanding whatsoever about the subject,yet feel like they should vent their rage at us.Just do what you want to do,but my recommendation would be have a plan B


----------



## LesMiz (Aug 27, 2012)

SaladDays said:


> They're kinda ignorant because it can be a successful career.The gaming world(and techology in general) is vastly changing and expanding,some older folks like your parents(mine aswell for that matter) just can't cope with it&have no understanding whatsoever about the subject,yet feel like they should vent their rage at us.Just do what you want to do,but my recommendation would be have a plan B


Thanks for supporting me.  That's what I try saying, that the technology is advancing and job prospect would be good but they don't listen.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

How are they stopping you? Other than saying it is not their idea of how to make a living? If it is their money you are using to go to school, then of course they have some say over what you do, but I can't see any other way they are keeping you from doing what you want.


----------



## Li Rui Ke (Sep 20, 2012)

Anything computer related is pretty much a safe, if not excellent career choice. I suppose you could just give em' the finger and go full steam ahead with it, or you could try convincing them by showing them what kind of salary you'd get, growth rate of the gaming industry, etc. Anything with some hard facts. Do some research, get some sources and maybe it'll convince your parents that you have a real passion and investment in pursuing game development as a career, instead of a passing whim.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

From what I've observed programming is the more employable route compared to design and/or art. You can self teach, studying at university is useful if they help you get a placement and have networking events. It's useful for no other reason than networking, work experience and learning, the qualification itself isn't useful.

I'd do a computer science degree though anyway (maybe find one that has some games based modules included?) as your employability in general will be higher than if you do a specialised games programming course. And stay away from anything that calls itself 'computer games design' they tend to be way too vague. The games industry wants people who specialise.

You should create a really good games focussed portfolio, make a linkedin account as well and go to gaming events and festivals and such to network. Work on indie games for free to start out as well in your spare time. (I don't know how much time you have so that's just general advice.)

Also take part in game jams:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_jam

http://globalgamejam.org/

http://thelondongamejam.com/

That's all I've got. It's quite competitive so good luck.


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

Isn't it your life? Do what makes YOU happy!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

In what world is computer science considered an impractical career?

It's ridiculously and annoyingly practical. There's like 0 risk involved.

Your parents are interesting..


----------



## Mr B (Aug 22, 2013)

My parents are like you too. I dropped out of university couple of months before because I didn't like it. Now they want me to study again to go to another university(computer science) but that isn't I want. In college proffessors choose what should be thought to students. Maybe there will be a language or course that I don't like.

I like computers and I want to be a programmer or some job related with networking. I started learning python for my first language. But what my family do is discourage me everytime they can and they don't think i will find a job unless I get a degree.

I read other peoples lives that who didn't go to college and become sucessful. I told them about that and they didn't believe me so translated their story from English to my language. They still doesn't believe that it can happen. I know maybe it may not be a super success story like other people's lifes. I don't want to lose time with university. 

I don't go to living room anymore because whenever I go there, they start talking about university and other bull**/-t stuff. I am sick of hearing it and that makes me angry and it effects me.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

calichick said:


> In what world is computer science considered an impractical career?
> 
> It's ridiculously and annoyingly practical. There's like 0 risk involved.
> 
> Your parents are interesting..


Well, it's impractical at degree level similarly to how the natural sciences are also impractical compared to their applied counterparts (i.e., pure math/physics vs. engineering). The real problem with the field of CS at degree level is how often it's confused with other aspects of computers which aren't actually, you know, _science_. I'd actually consider it to be a more technical field than the natural sciences given that computers don't allow any room for error (and I'm sure anyone who has taken any kind of advanced computer programming course will know where I'm coming from with this)

OP - becoming a programmer is DEFINITELY practical, particularly in Java - at last count, there were over *62,000* positions for Java programmers online. (Source: https://www.udemy.com/blog/best-programming-language/) However, becoming a game designer/developer is definitely NOT practical. I don't mean to sound pessimistic, but it's just the reality. Work on learning Java from home first and see how you like it - there's sooo many sources out there which will walk you through the basics. I'd recommend checking out thenewboston on youtube.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

Give your parents the middle finger and move on with your life.


----------



## Dimmie (Nov 17, 2013)

parents want you to have a nice life and be able to take care of yourself, but they also are of the mindset to be the provider and self interests can wait. ALOT of people just had a drudge job and hate it but do it for the money. There are many diff jobs in gaming etc, however it can be very competitive. Id recommend googling some of the bigger game companies and browsing the jobs and see the requirements and then browsing schools. Most schools will be happy to talk with you about their programs.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm part of a community that grew up as game designers/developers. A few of them have built and made their own games from the ground up. Around 80% of us pursue comp sci as a career choice.

To be frank, many people who play video games do go through a phase where it would be kick *** to design them. But the reality of it is harsh. They glorify it into something it's not, which is why it's rightfully considered to be a bad choice.

My advice is if you're not already designing custom maps or playing around in game editors, it's probably not something you'd enjoy. I remember sitting down for hours doing work that was endless tedium and enjoyed every minute of it. I don't actually get out and play games much.

If you enjoy building things and making things that work, then maybe it's a potential career choice (it's a terrible industry for comp sci, though, low pay). But if you think it's something where you get to sit down and think about cool concepts and create your own RPG classes, that's only a small fraction of the actual job and likely not something you'd even be doing at all in the industry.


----------

